# Orly Summer Fall Glam FX Nail Polish Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

Preview of Orly Summer Fall Glam FX Nail Polish Collection 2012. Some of these look really amazing with their textures and colors. So have any of you purchased them? Thoughts, comments, criticisms?





Source

Here's a close up of R.I.P. This sort of reminds me of China Glaze Fortune Teller but this has much larger hexa-glitters.





Source, Used with permission


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the So Go Diva, but haven't used it yet. Just bought it a few days ago. My goodness, I saw 5 other polishes in the collection and didn't realize they had so many more! I'm dying to get my hands on cupcakes &amp; unicorns, mermaids tale and be brave... I actually just bought about 3 different assortments of glitters last night at Michael's, thinking to try some DIY nail art and 4 pots have glitter pieces like the cupcake one...stringie pieces! Lol..


----------

